# Emperor with DIW Burl



## Karl_99 (Mar 1, 2014)

This is some DIW burl that I got from Shadetree_1. I reminds me of hot embers. For this pen, I removed the finial cap button and applied a DIW button that I turned on the lathe. This was the first time that I tried this. This pen was finished with CA/ BLO, micromesh to 12,000 and buffed with tripoli and white diamond.

C&C's welcome.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 1, 2014)

You did a Great job!! The extra to the top is perfect. 
David (termitedave)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 1, 2014)

That's a mighty fine looking pen !!! Are these kits bigger/thicker like the Majestic?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes Tom. These are definitely desk pens like a full size Gentleman or Majestic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Karl that is a rich looking pen. You did a great job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 1, 2014)

A bit out of focus, but the timber looks great from here.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I love it when I see one of my blanks come to life !! Great job Karl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 3, 2014)

Man awesome I'm fixing to dive off into the deep end and every time I see something this beautiful I get excited.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow! Amazing pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2014)

Karl that's about as good as it gets. Awesome job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 3, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I love it when I see one of my blanks come to life !! Great job Karl


 Thanks Joe... Nice pens start with beautiful wood!


----------



## TimR (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful work with a stunning piece of DIW.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Mar 4, 2014)

WOW , good looking , pen that is. Now with over a hundred pen blanks , thanks to the generous donations to the auction , I see something like this it give me inspiration to get that delta midi going.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 4, 2014)

You were busy at the auction! Looking forward to seeing pics of those new blanks put to good use...


----------



## Hawker 1 (Mar 4, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> A bit out of focus, but the timber looks great from here.
> Well done.
> 
> Les


Put your glasses back on!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 4, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> Put your glasses back on!


 Actually in the second picture the focus is at the threads and the rest is out of focus due to the wrong setting on the depth of field. Not criticizing just making small talk.

I love the extra on the finial great job!! Got a pen to do with some of Joe's DIW on a large pen also so this one is an inspiration!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Joe has some of the nicest DIW I have seen. I love the stuff! It is not the easiest to turn, but the I like the results.
Looking forward to pics of your new DIW pen!


----------

